# My aquarium plants of soft water



## biker

I am afraid that it is not a good example of displaying these plants which are planted too condensely probably because I love these treasures too much.


----------



## trenac

Oh my, I have never seen that many of those plants planted so densely. But I really like that look and the colors are great.


----------

